# Custom Neck Tags



## ramel_l2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello All,

This is my first post here. Im new to the T-shirt biz too. I'm looking for a place online to get custon neck tags done. 

Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

These threads will give you a lot of advice and recommendations labels related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ramel_l2 (Jan 28, 2009)

I did some more digging on the site and found some great links. I'm a web programmer looking to sell some Tees so this site is really really helpful. 


Thanks for the help.


----------

